# Wii owners help me out, please.



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm on the fence about acquiring a Wii.

I've played all the Wii games on my PC so far (emulated) except for the ones that require the nunchuck controls (skyward sword, prime 3 ) Now, I've gotten pretty used to all the bells and whistles of emulation (1080p, 60fps, anti aliasing, etc).

I game on a very large TV that I use for a monitor (42 inches i think). My question is: how shitty do the games look on big TVs like these?

Does playing backwards compatible games on a Wii U mean their internal resolution will get upscaled to 1080p? Or is there no difference?

I've no idea if I should go for a Wii or Wii U at the moment. Price is a serious concern.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Sadly a Wii on a TV that size will produce jaggies. 6-ish years ago I had that same issue on a 32" screen and I can only imagine it getting worse the bigger the TV is.

I also doubt Wii games will be upscaled on Wii U.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2014)

If you buy the right component cables, Wii games look perfectly fine on big screen, HDTV's. 



You won't get 1080p but you don't have to have jaggies either.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wii U burns less energy than the wii and can play wii games.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm on the fence about acquiring a Wii.
> 
> I've played all the Wii games on my PC so far (emulated) except for the ones that require the nunchuck controls (skyward sword, prime 3 ) Now, I've gotten pretty used to all the bells and whistles of emulation (1080p, 60fps, anti aliasing, etc).
> 
> ...



I heard people were able to get the nun-chuck working for the emultor through blue tooth connections


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I heard people were able to get the nun-chuck working for the emultor through blue tooth connections



The reason I'm skeptical about buying just the nunchuck is I've heard most people in the dolphin forums complaining about accuracy of the motion controls.

Besides, a controller is about 50€ whereas a new wii is only 100€ and comes with it anyway.

A store around here claims their black wii u monster hunter 32gb bundle is only 199€, so I'm very torn over what to get.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 29, 2014)

Get Wii U and get Hyrule Warriors asap

That game alone is like convincing me to buy it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Get Wii U and get Hyrule Warriors asap
> 
> That game alone is like convincing me to buy it.



I'm not really a fan of Dynasty Warriors' gameplay.

The Wii U's most attractive titles at the moment for me are the new Zelda (which is a year away) and the new Smash, and maybe Wind Waker HD.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The reason I'm skeptical about buying just the nunchuck is I've heard most people in the dolphin forums complaining about accuracy of the motion controls.
> 
> Besides, a controller is about 50? whereas a new wii is only 100? and comes with it anyway.
> 
> A store around here claims their black wii u monster hunter 32gb bundle is only 199?, so I'm very torn over what to get.



Not the bundle because Tri is no longer up on servers.

Get a WiiU instead if you want Monster Hunter.   And, if you can emulate Wind Waker, don't get the BLOOM version, as it's been heavily criticized in that regard.  It looks better on the 'Cube.


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2014)

Wii games can look great on an HD tv if you have a component cable.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 30, 2014)

I personally think you are just better off waiting for the WiiU console price to drop by a $100 or 2 and buy that instead. 

The Wii itself is also regioned locked so getting games, especially when buying online can be a huge pain in the ass sometimes (I accidentally bought a NTSC version of The Last Story :/ ).


----------



## Naruto (Jun 30, 2014)

You're probably right. I'm just tired of this Metroid drought and the only thing I haven't played is Other M and Prime 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 30, 2014)

Wii games actually do look better on the Wii U. Also the gamepad has a 480p display so wii games will tanslate well to that screen

Honestly I'd recommend getting a Wii U as  the base price for a Wii is like 99? and thats for the Mini. Which you cant mod region free.

So get the Wii U naruto. Also I doubt it will drop in price any time soon


I play Wii games through my Wii U on a 60 inch screen and Xenoblade looks fine, I notice the textures here and there but they dont really bother me,. 

Although some games that are kinda low polygon and use dark colors look a bit dated ( Pandora's Tower), but they dont have any visual deformations like jaggies. Metroid Prime 1 has some jaggies in the cutscenes but Metroid Prime 3 and Other M look much better. 

Skywards Sword also looks better via HDMI too ( The Last Story looks great too)

Also nintendo has several wii u games that come with controller bundles, like Wii Party U ( which also comes with a stand that lets you lay the gamepad flat to play foosbal for 40$) NintendoLand, Just Dance and the new Mario vs Sonic.

If you really need a Wii Remote and Nunchuk though you can get a refurbished pair for around 20? directly from Nintendo, Their refurbished product is great.

( The monster hunter bundle is really good though if its new, we could play sometime eh?)


----------



## Naruto (Jul 1, 2014)

This video says the Wii U upscales wii games to 1080p!


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 1, 2014)

Just buy a old CRT tv, you should have one for older consoles anyways.


----------



## Monna (Jul 1, 2014)

Wii looks much better with a component cable on a 1080p HD tv than it does on a tiny CTR. I would only recommend a CTR for games from the 5th generation or earlier, and even that is only for the people who are super picky about how retro games look.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, yeah.

It has to fit on your 1080p screen; those NES virtual console games also run at 1080p.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Besides, a controller is about 50? whereas a new wii is only 100? and comes with it anyway.



Just buy a used Wii for half the price. I did so I could finally play some Wii games.


----------



## dubai909 (Jul 3, 2014)

if you buy Mario Kart 8 before July 31 and register in Nintendo club you can get on of this for free "New Super Mario Bros. U, Pikmin 3, *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD*, or Wii Party U"

and you can play bayonetta 2 

buy wii u


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah games like zelda look better on wii u upscaled


----------

